# Morritt's and Fishing



## dpbat2 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll be at Morritt's in May and I was wondering if there were any deep sea fishing charters that run from there, or that are willing to pick up there. Thanks.


----------



## judyjht (Mar 23, 2009)

I would like to know also - we go March 2010.  Let me know how you like it,


----------



## Janette (Mar 24, 2009)

There are boats at the resort that go out. The captain will actually come to your room and cook your fish for you. The staff will book you on any type activity that you wish. There was a dive boat and fishing boat that stayed moored right at the property, plus Rum Point has lots of charters that will go out also.


----------



## Beachlady (Mar 24, 2009)

Sounds great.  What is the cost?


----------



## Janette (Mar 24, 2009)

I have no idea. You probably can call Morritts and ask.


----------



## escargot (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi !   Here is a link to the monthly newsletter that is given to all guests when they check in.   This gives you a good idea of activities ( all subject to change - seasonal and otherwise)  and the info about Capt Herman is on page 2 .

ENJOY !!

http://www.morritt.com/turtletimes/2009-03_Morritts_Turtle_Times.pdf


----------



## Jamerican71 (Mar 24, 2009)

Captain Herman works right form Morritts.  I didn't do any deep sea fishing with him but he did come and cook for several nights.  I can't remember the cost but I do remember it being very reasonable.


----------



## dpbat2 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. Capt Herman sounds great.


----------



## jeg (Apr 4, 2009)

We just returned from the Morritt's, and I met Capt. Herman on our last day there. I was snorkeling under the dock when he was cleaning his catch, and he scared me by throwing conch meat in front of me and all these huge tarpon dove all over me to get the meat. It must be entertaining for him to do this to all the unaware tourists! I climbed to the dock to watch him cut up the mahi mahi, barracuda, and conch they had caught. He gathers quite a crowd there to watch him, and he even gave some of the people watching free mahi steaks. He and his assistant, Nevill, are really friendly and would be very fun to charter with.


----------



## Anne (Apr 5, 2009)

*Morritt's fishing*

I had the very same experience with Mr. Herman throwing conch in while I was snorkeling.  The big tarpons were all over it.  It was a little scary, but they don't seem to hurt anyone.  

When we went to Orientation, they introduced him and said that, as previously mentioned, he will clean and cook the fish for you after you catch it if you'd like him to.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Apr 7, 2009)

Unlike many fishing locations, where a long boat ride is required to get to deep water, Morritt's is less than a mile from water which is thousands of feet deep. That translates to less running time and more fishing time.

We also enjoy renting a small sailboat at Morritt's and trolling silver spoons behind the boat for barracuda, while sailing inside the reef.  Due to their bony mouth structure and to our light tackle, we've never landed one (which is probably a good thing), but they're lots of fun for a few minutes, until they throw the hook.


----------



## judyjht (Mar 13, 2010)

*very disappointed in Herman*

We just got back from Morritts Grand (Room 6401) but we were very disappointed with the fishing trip with Herman.  If you are an avid fisherman - which we are - you will be disappointed.  He really did not interact too much - no chit chat like he does on the dock before he goes out.  He would not even let you hold the rod - we only got 1 barracuda - you just sit there while he trolls back and forth waiting for a fish to hit.  When the one finally hit he never even slowed down.  You just reel it in while it is still in the rod holder.  Very boring.  The 4 hour trip is actually 3 hours and the 4th hour is him cooking.  He gives you the shopping list (flour, ketchup, spices etc).  For $125 each I think he should bring the spices etc with him.  Then his cousin (Neville) who is his "mate" brought over 4 paintings he had painted and tried to sell them to us - only $60 each!!  Give me a break!!  Since he only got 1 fish - he jumped in a picked up some conchs so there was something to cook and eat.  He made some conch fritters since there was not enough fish for 4 people (there were 2 others on the boat). He made a mess of the kitchen that I had to clean up.  The boat was a mess - not very professional at all, very disorganized - IMHO.  Save your money - we will be way more selective next time we take a charter.  Just my thoughts. :annoyed:


----------



## easyrider (Mar 16, 2010)

We caught Amber Jack off the back of the dock at Morritts in the evening while having some drinks. We also hooked tarpon and a sting ray. 

We fished with Nevill and asked him to head past the wall and droped bait down into the deep. We were targeting tuna but would have been happy with anything. After a bit we had Nevill troll just past the wall and we were targeting marlin. No luck. Then we made Nevill troll close to the reef and we hooked four baracuda. Average size 8=12 pounds. Baracuda taste like crap. The Amber Jack off the dock was tasty. Herman and Nevill's recipes are ok if you like ketchup, brown sugar and spice. If you can cook fish you will like your reciepe better than the Jamacan style.

If you can talk the skipper on the charter boat to head north west from Grand Cayman your chances of marlin and tuna are better. Its a 12 hour trip that I wanted to do.


----------



## janej (Mar 16, 2010)

Bill,

What is the rule for fishing off the dock?  We are not serious fisherman.   But my 14 year old loves to try his luck whenever he gets a chance.  

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## judyjht (Mar 16, 2010)

There is a sign about no fishing from the dock.  I never saw anyone on the dock fishing.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 16, 2010)

No fishing is allowed during the day at Morritts because of snorkelers. We would fish off the back of the scuba dock in the late evening. We soaked frozen ballyhoo and caught whatever would bite. About 1 miles from Morritts heading west there is a beach at the blow holes with a corral reef that can be fished. Soaking works but will result in losing alot of gear. Use a float indicator and small shrimp fly. You can fish here anytime and its just a short walk from Morritts.

Are they enforcing no fishing at night ? We were not the only guys out there fishing and didn't hide our gear as we went by the bar. We did order drinks a few times as well. If you cant fish the dock you could fish on the beach between the resorts at night and cast out left of the docks.


----------



## janej (Mar 17, 2010)

Bill,

Thanks a lot for the info.  Do we need to purchase license?

Jane


----------



## easyrider (Mar 17, 2010)

No fishing licenses is required for shore fishing. This includes docks. I think a shrip fly or small jig 3 - 4 under a strike indicator would hook something.


----------

